# Persimmon tree problem



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a persimmon tree on the property that produces alot of fruit, The problem is it dropped the fruit around this time last summer and it is doing it again this year, the fruit is green or rotten smelling. It is the only persimmon tree on the property and @ 30 feet tall. Anyone have any ideas why its doing this? :dunno:


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

The only time I have ever seen green fruit drop is when the tree was subject to high wind or some idiot hit the tree with a truck bumper to get it to drop fruit.
I try to encourage small weak animals to visit persimmon trees to help make sure I get the best fresh dropped fruit.
And I usually visit the tree before the little critters do near sundown.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it all the fruit at pretty much the same time, does any show signs of ripening and are their any pests in the fruit(worms)?

I haven't seen that problem with persimmons but you could probably just go with general symptoms and troubleshoot for fruit trees in general.

I'll ask some of my extended family, many of them gathered persimmons through the lean years and may remember those symptoms.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

The only time I have seen fruit trees drop prematurely was during their first few years of production...but if it is that big I don't have a clue


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Is it all the fruit at pretty much the same time, does any show signs of ripening and are their any pests in the fruit(worms)?
> 
> The tree is very close to my house so Im able to get on the roof and look at the leaves. I dont see any sign of bugs/worms on the leaves or in the fruit. It will drop all the fruit in about a months time, some look like they are starting to ripen but have a soured smell to them.
> Last year it did the same thing I just figured it was the very dry year, this year was very wet. I am woundering if both of those situations may cause it to happen.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

New one on me.
I know of a farmer that bought a Japanese Persimmon 7 grafted all the wild trees, so now he has dump truck load of ripe fruit for his use & all the wild life around him.


----------

